# Constructive Criticism Needed on This Bid



## mojob (Sep 7, 2006)

One of the property managers I deal with asked me to bid on this biz plaza. The parking area measured about two acres. I submitted two bids. One for a per push price and the other a flat seasonal rate. Is this a good way to bid? I figure it gives the customer the option to gamble on a per push or play it safe with a flat fee. We get about 6 to 8 events per season here. I don't have a copy of the per push bid but it's pretty much the same as the seasonal bid with these charges: 1-3" = $450 3-6" = $550 6-9 = $650 9-12 = $750 and above 12" = $100/hr and $80 for salt on the outdoor walkways. Are my prices in the ballpark? Did I leave anything out? I'm new to this bidding process so any help would be appreciated. Well I tried to post an attachment of the bid and a google earth shot of the property but I was having technical difficulty. Anyway, my seasonal price was $3500 with a blizzard clause ($100/hr over 12"). If you can tell me how to resize attachment files to fit the 800x800 format that would be cool too.


----------



## Makndust (Feb 6, 2004)

I guess a lot of this depends upon how many obsticals (light poles, cars, grass medians, etc.) there are in the parking lot. I know that I can do an open parking lot a lot faster than one with a bunch of light poles in it. How fast do you thing that you can do it? I guess that I charge $75.00 per hour per pickup. In some areas that is very low. In our area everyone else charges about $50.00 per hour so I am high. Good Luck.


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

I think you should multiply your 3-6 inch price by 8 considering your snowfall in Colorado. I'm in Illinois and we get about 4 or 5 plowable events a year, but 3 or 4 are under 4 inches. Good Luck


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

I would also recommend doing a multi-year bid (3 or 5 years) on the seasonal bid. The general idea is one yr. you get screwed, one year the cust. gets screwed, and one year comes out about right. Still base it on the average number of plow/slat events for your area, but everyone is covered this way(usually). It also gives you that number of years of steady income and you can plan equipment purchases, etc... Good Luck,Marc


----------



## mojob (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I asked it before and I will ask it again HOW MUCH DO THEY PAY IF YOU GET 9 inches of snow?$650.00 or $750.00 Trust me it will come up 


RCGM
Brad


----------



## mojob (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey Brad. I saw your post that you're refering to and I did make the change. Thanks


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Just my opinion...but when you give options like that...It gives the customer the "option" to back out completely. They have too much to think about, and usually get confused. 
Find out what THEY want...then bid accordingly.Don't let them have YOU make the decision for them...kinda like yer mom...they'll never be happy with YOUR decision. JMO


----------



## mojob (Sep 7, 2006)

repo_man62;327635 said:


> Just my opinion...but when you give options like that...It gives the customer the "option" to back out completely. They have too much to think about, and usually get confused.
> Find out what THEY want...then bid accordingly.Don't let them have YOU make the decision for them...kinda like yer mom...they'll never be happy with YOUR decision. JMO


That's the thing, this property manager doesn't do it that way. I have yet to get a bid spec sheet on any of his properties. You kind of go into it blind and hope for the best. I figured since I didn't know what they expected of me I'd give two different bid formats. Since I'm dealing with a property manager, I figured he knows which way the owners(board) want to go and would submit the appropriate bid without getting confused in the process. That's his job, after-all. But I will take what you said into consideration when dealing with an individual. Thanks


----------

